# nib question



## Artisan iron designs (Jan 18, 2017)

Ok so this is actuly 2 nib questions.  On kits like broadwell or the dayacom oriental series of fountian pens how does one change the nib out?  I'm thinking it is just a tight slip fit so rocking the tip back and forth with a pulling action should work.  second is; which better nib companies should I look at for replacements? IE. Bock and Sheaffer


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't know the specifics of the kits, but "in general" the one thing you must not do is twist the nib. Gentle flexing and pulling, maybe soak in warm water (not hot!) for a while.

Quality brands: Bock and JoWo are the two German nib manufacturers.

You can get JoWo from Meisternibs. Indy-Pen-Dance sell Edison nib units, these are the same as JoWo (since Edison Pen is owned by the same person as Meisternibs!) with engraving.

You can get Bock from ClassicNib in USA, Beaufort Ink in the UK.

I believe Schmidt do not manufacture nibs, but have either Bock or JoWo make them to their specs. You can get them from Indy-Pen-Dance (but note that they are engraved "Iridium Point Germany", which is something you might be trying to avoid.)

I believe Heritance Nibs were made by JoWo. You can get them from ExoticBlanks.

(btw, Ed Street has investigated and found that Dayacom nibs are manufactured for them by JoWo. IMO, the only reason to swap out those nibs are to get rid of the imprint so that pen snobs don't get their panties in a bunch.)


HTH


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 18, 2017)

This should help... from our IAP library

http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/fp_nib_replacement.pdf


----------



## Artisan iron designs (Jan 18, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> I don't know the specifics of the kits, but "in general" the one thing you must not do is twist the nib. Gentle flexing and pulling, maybe soak in warm water (not hot!) for a while.
> 
> Quality brands: Bock and JoWo are the two German nib manufacturers.
> 
> ...



in your comment btw is the exact reason why.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 18, 2017)

Artisan iron designs said:


> in your comment btw is the exact reason why.



I had a feeling that might be the case :wink:


----------



## Artisan iron designs (Jan 18, 2017)

wood-of-1kind said:


> This should help... from our IAP library
> 
> http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/fp_nib_replacement.pdf



thank you for the link very helpful


----------

